# First Gypsy Rig



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well just made my first gypsy tab slingshot, haven't shot it yet but it looks promising, a little birch fork I picked up yesterday. Wrapped with synthetic sinew, dental floss, glued and then covered over with vinyl tape.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a sassy lookin' little filly, Harp.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

it fits the hand quite nicely, think I'll put 2040 tubes on it.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

nice


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good one Harp, you are going to like those tabs I bet.
Philly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good looking fork!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks got it rigged up, seems to shoot fine.
http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/illmade2/?action=view&current=SU1HMDE4ODguanBn-2.jpg


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Harp?? Changing his ways?!

Yeah man! That's what I like to see, we all need a little change up here and there, and this is 2 from you in a week (Rufus forks...)....is this a sign of the Apocalypse?









Alright, kidding aside that is yet another very nice natural from you, I am just slightly partial to this because of the tabs, but then again those Rufus forks are fantastic too! Good going, isn't the weather nice outside of the box?









Cheers - John


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one Harp !


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

BSG
Oh I still like my box, it's warm and cozy in there and I have two forks that will be back to my style......I can see myself doing more Hussey style forks than gypsy rigs. i like them, but I like them when other people make them more...







but the Hussey stlye seems to call to me. I do want to do one of DH's paratabs though.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one HG. We all have to shake things up a little now and then and we'd never find things we really like unless we try something. I'll also say there is something just good and right about finding the one thing that works well for you and sticking with it as you have done with your shoot-throughs.

Glad you tried it and looks good from here mate.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice shooter, I really like your finish. It's nice and shiny


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

What glue did you use for your gypsy tabs? Epoxy resin / araldite? or superglue? or woodglue?


----------

